# mixtape.moe Shutting Down on March 31st -- archive your links



## A Robin (Mar 22, 2019)

I've never posted a thread for anything before lol so sorry if it's in the wrong place.  I just didn't see anything about it anywhere

A note: Announcement says files will still be available on request until the end of the year.









						Mixtape's Future
					

We're sorry we have have been quiet for the past year. We'd like to discuss why that is in another post. In this post we will be discussing more immediate matters relating to Mixtape.moe. -MikeOur recent abuse reports have established a pattern of malicious content being uploaded to our




					blog.sapphire.moe
				






> > We're sorry we have have been quiet for the past year. We'd like to discuss why that is in another post. In this post we will be discussing more immediate matters relating to Mixtape.moe. -Mike
> 
> 
> Our recent abuse reports have established a pattern of malicious content being uploaded to our service. So we decided to sample the uploads and what we found was a huge problem. We started implementing new moderation tools, but then the malicious content transformed into other types of malicious content that felt like an attempt to test the rules of what was allowed. After running some quick math and having an internal discussion about how much risk we want to put our organization, and ourselves, we've decided that we're going to shutdown Mixtape.moe due to this large increase in abuse.
> ...


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 22, 2019)

Don't do this.


----------



## UY 690 (Mar 22, 2019)

This is bad.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 22, 2019)

Could it have been NZ doing this?


----------



## Samoyed (Mar 22, 2019)

Early April fools joke?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2019)

This is sad. A lot of our video content is on there.


----------



## J A N D E K (Mar 22, 2019)

Very sad.  
Suitable alternative... https://imgbb.com/


----------



## Haunter (Mar 22, 2019)

Annie said:


> Could it have been NZ doing this?



I gather it was "a pattern of malicious content", "extreme abuse", that adapted to updated security, winning in a war of attrition. Keeping the content there could result in not just prosecution for the owners, but a "serious life altering threat".

What sort of "malicious content" do people fight against updated security to maintain, and would bring a "serious life altering threat"? That's doesn't sound like the average child porn ring, right?


----------



## Draza (Mar 23, 2019)

Haunter said:


> I gather it was "a pattern of malicious content", "extreme abuse", that adapted to updated security, winning in a war of attrition. Keeping the content there could result in not just prosecution for the owners, but a "serious life altering threat".
> 
> What sort of "malicious content" do people fight against updated security to maintain, and would bring a "serious life altering threat"? That's doesn't sound like the average child porn ring, right?


It's the NZ government. There's mixtapes of the NZ attack video.


----------



## Posthumorous (Mar 23, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> It's the NZ government. There's mixtapes of the NZ attack video.



But Mixtape.moe is a U.S. based, isn't it? Since they follow U.S. Law.


----------



## 2.D. (Mar 23, 2019)

Posthumorous said:


> But Mixtape.moe is a U.S. based, isn't it? Since they follow U.S. Law.


They were probably pressured in the same way that they attempted to pressure Josh; they thought it wasn't worth the trouble, and they're throwing in the towel.


----------



## Posthumorous (Mar 23, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> They were probably pressured in the same way that they attempted to pressure Josh; they thought it wasn't worth the trouble, and they're throwing in the towel.



Hm. I wonder how they were pressured versus how Josh was?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 23, 2019)

Here is my suggestion to people.

Don't sit on your hands when it comes to content from cows you're really into. Set aside some time to search threads you follow for "mixtape.moe" and youll come across stuff that was uploaded there.

When you do that, download it and save it locally.

Upload to dropbox, KF, something like that.

You don't want to lose gems like @AnOminous drunk and screaming in front of his house.



			https://track3.mixtape.moe/zqqfxg.mp4


----------



## BlancoMailo (Mar 23, 2019)

Is there a way to find all instances of moe links in order to reupload them? The search function here is limited to 8 pages of results and isn't really up to the task and we're going to lose a lot if those links aren't properly preserved.


----------



## exhausted (Mar 23, 2019)

Might be a good idea to make an announcement about this, would suck to have more dead links in threads


----------



## DragoonSierra (Mar 23, 2019)

maybe we should start a thread about finding hosting alternatives and backing up all mixtape.moe links. videos in OPs should probably take priority


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 23, 2019)

Damn, I was only able to find the NZ video because of that site. RIP


----------



## Done (Mar 23, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> This is sad. A lot of our video content is on there.


As long as we archive @AnOminous's dox video, then all is good.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rio (Mar 29, 2019)

Annie said:


> Could it have been NZ doing this?


Supposedly, peope were using mixtape.moe to distribute malware and other nasty malicious files. That might have something to do with the decision.


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 29, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Upload to dropbox


inb4 Dropbox gets cleansed



Rio said:


> Supposedly, peope were using mixtape.moe to distribute malware and other nasty malicious files. That might have something to do with the decision.


This might just be another financial mismanagement thing, like with stream.me's supposed Ponzi scheme investment. Video hosting is expensive.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 29, 2019)

What is the issue


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Mar 29, 2019)

How long until @Null makes kiwitape.moe? or cowtape.moe...or something along those lines.


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 29, 2019)

Annie said:


> Could it have been NZ doing this?


Governments everywhere are using this incident to clean up all the things they don't like. Gun rights, internet access to sites they don't approve of, shutting down archiving sites, the like.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 29, 2019)

https://upload.teknik.io/ and https://void.cat/ could work as suitable replacements if you're willing to trust similar kinds of uploading sites.


----------



## Hecate (Mar 29, 2019)

fuck.
man, with everything that's pulling the internet into so many different directions, I'm really curious how long it will take until someone figures out how to run a server from the moon.
@Null  get on it moonman


----------



## Kazami Yuuka (Mar 29, 2019)

"We launched Mixtape, back in July, 2015, in order to make sure users could easily quickly share any file they wanted (within US laws) with other users, fast and simple. But with the current environment, we're not sure this is currently possible. Mixtape is a completely free (and AD free) service, with no accounts. We have over 3000 file uploads per day. We are unable to moderate the amount of uploads we have and we do not have sufficient moderation and reporting functions for abusive content. "
They don't make any money. It's as simple as that. 
Revenue (at the very least) has to be established day one. Even if it's a band-aid solution like running Google ads (until they inevitably revoke you).


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 29, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> https://upload.teknik.io/ and https://void.cat/ could work as suitable replacements if you're willing to trust similar kinds of uploading sites.


https://catbox.moe/ is a good alternative, too.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 29, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What is the issue



Shit costs money.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 29, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Shit costs money.


What's the issue with it shutting down why are all the smelly cuckold libtards on this site having an autism fit over it.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 29, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> What's the issue with it shutting down why are all the smelly cuckold libtards on this site having an autism fit over it.



Because half the embedded videos here are from that shit.  (Or were:  XF2 doesn't support it as an embed.)


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 29, 2019)

Drybones  (if he's the one still in charge) is way more...rooted? than Josh. Last time I took a look at him he was in ROTC, it wouldn't surprise me if he's more sensitive to social pressure.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 29, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Drybones (if he's the one still in charge) is way more...rooted? than Josh. Last time I took a look at him he was in ROTC, it wouldn't surprise me if he's more sensitive to social pressure.



Not many people aren't sensitive to "every penny they have going to give shit away for free to people who turn out to be a bunch of child molesters and malware distributors."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Mar 29, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Because half the embedded videos here are from that shit.  (Or were:  XF2 doesn't support it as an embed.)


Good this site is shit


----------



## A Robin (Mar 29, 2019)

Annie said:


> Could it have been NZ doing this?





Notan Alte said:


> They were probably pressured in the same way that they attempted to pressure Josh; they thought it wasn't worth the trouble, and they're throwing in the towel.



I'm late cause I died for a week, but mixtape owner said no on this (from a reddit thread):






But, seems mum on the topic of archiving it all somewhere.

Also just throwing this out there, while I finally seemed to stop fumbling around with the site's internal search, I can't figure out how to search profile posts properly (I posted a mixtape link on someone's profile once and I can't seem to get that as a result when I test for it), if that's important at all  :/  just wanna find things before they go down


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 30, 2019)

Kazami Yuuka said:


> They don't make any money. It's as simple as that.
> Revenue (at the very least) has to be established day one. Even if it's a band-aid solution like running Google ads (until they inevitably revoke you).


In the case of Mixtape, that never would have been viable. The only way I can see that you could realistically break even in the long run with such a service that allows hotlinking of files is to require uploaders to pay to upload, at least for any file sizes larger than a pastebin type service usually allows.

Maybe you do something along the lines of letting the uploader pay for a certain amount of tokens that could be redeemed for future file uploads. These would be stored with no link to the payment data. When the uploader wants to upload a file, they take one (or two or more, if you let things scale by file size) of the hashed tokens they were previously provided and use that to allow them to upload. Seems like the only practical way to avoid copyright violations being traced back to financial data.

Of course.. even if people would actually pay for that, it would still be dependant on being able to process payments and find hosting. I guarantee that the Traditional Enemies of the Truth have been attacking both for a long time in the case of Mixtape, and it will certainly have escalated following the Christchurch shooting.

They got both kicked off of Cloudflare and fucked over by their hosting provider year before last. I'm sure their blog post about this is only the surface view of the problems they've faced. Unfortunately, not everyone is a god among men such as Null who will do it just for the love and the lulz. I'm guessing these guys are getting to the point of needing to make a crust. When there's no hope of making a living from this most controversial and expensive of their projects, and they are potentially at risk of being featured in a slanderous article from some media shitbag over it that permanently injures their ability to get hired anywhere with a HR department, this outcome is probably the absolute best that can be expected.


----------



## jcd (Mar 30, 2019)

Who could have foreseen that a file upload service ran by a bunch of random 4chan "developers" will die quickly? I would have trusted them with my life savings if I could.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Mar 31, 2019)

Thinking about how many websites have fallen recently, Null is either going to be the next Jeff Bezos (by having a monopoly on websites with free-speech and potentially file-hosting now) or be remembered as a matyr for all the shit he put up with.


----------



## XE 600 (Mar 31, 2019)

And now it's gone.

RIP mixtape.moe.


----------

